# POLL : PARK or POWDER?



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

I like both but prefer powder when its there, park when conditions aren't the best


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Powder/Groomers for me.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

S4Shredr said:


> I like both but prefer powder when its there, park when conditions aren't the best


So you are saying powder then? Because when the conditions suck, but definition you ain't riding powder...

Powder for me.


----------



## jr05 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Powder*

Powder.

Also, why don't you make a poll for this poll?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Powder > Tracked > Crud > Moguls > Park > Groomers > Crust > Ice


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Powder SUCKS :thumbsdown:

















































when u brought your park board
when u got flow bindings on your board
when u r on any green or blue run
when u r in the flats
when u've biffed and ur hiking/swimming chest deep
when your gf can't ride pow
when u r upside down
when the tree well has caved in around you


----------



## fletcherhead (Dec 4, 2008)

powder with out a doubt


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

bring the park to the pow- pow booters ftw!


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Powder:thumbsup:


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

moguls above park?


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

jr05 said:


> Powder.
> 
> Also, why don't you make a poll for this poll?


Can I still insert one somehow?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Who the hell would pick park over powder?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I love the park on powder days. there is all kinds of freshies next to the features because everyone is avoiding the park


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> Who the hell would pick park over powder?


Sadly its too common of an occurrence for some people at the mountain


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

squishydonut said:


> moguls above park?


:thumbsup:

Usually our moguls around here are soft and fluffy, you can do all sorts of fun things with them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

im gonna be the odd one out and say park, powder gets boring after the first month of snowboarding in a seasn...plus i ride a burton blunt so...


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

//NHboarder// said:


> plus i ride a burton blunt so...


Well see that is your problem right there.:laugh:


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

//NHboarder// said:


> powder gets boring.


Did you fall in the park a few too many times and hit your head?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

nothing beats fresh lines in some deep powder


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

fresh powder all day


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

pow anyday


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

tomtom88 said:


> Well see that is your problem right there.:laugh:


Hmmmmm...IMO the problem is being located in the powder haven of New Hampshire.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Gotta come visit Jay a little more often then.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Definately powder. You can still do some great jumps off the piste.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

im gonna be the guy to disagree with most of the people on this thread, 
and say for me, nothing better than that gnarleyyy down flat down that you cracked your head open on last season trying the switch back lip 270 out..
so yeah.. park for me.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

alex is w0rd said:


> im gonna be the guy to disagree with most of the people on this thread,
> and say for me, nothing better than that gnarleyyy down flat down that you cracked your head open on last season trying the switch back lip 270 out..
> so yeah.. park for me.


eh, just what i expect from a jersey kid who's never rolled in the poo


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

alex is w0rd said:


> im gonna be the guy to disagree with most of the people on this thread,
> and say for me, nothing better than that gnarleyyy down flat down that you cracked your head open on last season trying the switch back lip 270 out..
> so yeah.. park for me.


I don't think many see that much powder if they live out on the east.... So how would they know?:cheeky4::laugh:

Powder. Hands down.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

powder on the powder days, park on the shitty weather days.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Powder as long as the hill is STEEP.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

alex is w0rd said:


> im gonna be the guy to disagree with most of the people on this thread,
> and say for me, nothing better than that gnarleyyy down flat down that you cracked your head open on last season trying the switch back lip 270 out..
> so yeah.. park for me.


hahaha "I'm gonna try to sound like a tool, here it goes" should be the intro to this comment.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Unequivocally powder! Even on less than ideal days, we'll search the trees and hike the sidecountry looking for patches of it. Don't get me wrong, I lap the park occasionally and hit the jumps. I did pick up a park-specific board this year, so I'm planning to spend more time messing around with other park features this season, especially nights and days without fresh snow. On the other hand, I also picked up a board for powder days.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

POWDER!!!

But...the park is actually a lot of fun....

then again so is riding groomers...


You know what....Snowboarding is the shit up down and all around no matter which way you look at it!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

^^^^ Did you see what was written below the phrase Powder Sucks? It makes sense then.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

pow pow pow and more pow, then a little park


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

this poll is flawed because who would EVER hit the park when there is fresh powder? riding powder is the best feeling in snowboarding, and up there in the best feelings of life! come on now. park or powder? why not both! I ride park when there is no powder to be found.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

SB4L said:


> this poll is flawed because who would EVER hit the park when there is fresh powder?


You'd be surprised what the park rats do.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

any snowboarding is good snowboarding.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i always take first tracks in the park just because who doesnt like an untouched jump with a huge powder landing? after i take a run or 2 through the park i usually head into the trees until lunch time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

powder, no contest. park only comes in if the runs are icy or the hard pack gets soggy.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

kyouness said:


> powder, no contest. park only comes in if the runs are icy or the hard pack gets soggy.


why do so many people only like the park when its icy out?? wouldnt that be the time to stay away from it?


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

Pow Pow Pow Pow Pow Pow Pow Pow Pow Pow


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> why do so many people only like the park when its icy out?? wouldnt that be the time to stay away from it?


depends. usually during night sessions, the actual runs get crazy icy and the park is the only area with softer snow due to the heat and friction of the park rats going over the features over and over again.

then again, at Bear, the whole mountain is a park so i can pick and choose what i wanna hit on powder days. but pure pow days are when hitting untracked backcountry chutes and jibbing fallen or bent trees become so much more fun than the standard box and rail.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Steep and deep for me.....


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

CaptTenielle said:


> Steep and deep for me.....


Enough said! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Yup steep and deep,

If not than treed and deep does the trick. Nothing like carving around trees and hitting drops out of nowhere.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Steep and deep for me.....


I like I like....:thumbsup:


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

i know this goes against the general theme here but i would prefer i nice table in the park to some powder. 

but then again im from wisconsin so i dont know what really deep powder is like


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

P
O
W
D
E
R

first time i got into powder a long time ago.......


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

Pow rules if im hungover or something. :laugh:


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Gotta come visit Jay a little more often then.


Yea I love ankle deep east coast powder. :laugh:


POWDER!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Sam I Am said:


> I don't think many see that much powder if they live out on the east.... So how would they know?:cheeky4::laugh:
> 
> Powder. Hands down.


Great... now you're gonna stir up some shit and we're going to YET AGAIN see the same old pictures AGAIN of the 8" of pow at the East Coast meet at Jay Peak. Thanks man :laugh:


----------

